# Size screen for a Mitsubishi HC1500?



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Mitsubishi HC1500 projector and was wondering how big of a screen I can go with while still having a good picture. I have a 120" right now and the picture is great but want to go bigger. My farthest couch is 25' from the screen and nearest is about 18'.... the projector can be as far as 25' as well so no problem there... its at 17' with the 120" screen. Could i go with a 150" screen do you think?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would personally find that size screen image too dull..
With your current 120" screen, you have approx. 17fL at the screen..
If you go to a 150" screen, that drops to 11fL..well below the recommended minimum value of 16fL..
You would also probably have to run the projector in high lamp mode, which would reduce the life of the lamp..


----------



## 06'Goat (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks I might just stick with the 120"


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a 106" screen and only get 7 FtL from my projector, so don't go too big or you'll have brightness issues


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Ahmed...If you have the Epson EMP-TW2000..and you have a 106" diagonal screen with a gain of 1.0..
then you might be under estimating your fL..
According to the Pro-Calculator, you should be getting 18fL..from that distance..
An fL. of 7 would be very dull indeed..


----------

